# Barista Training in the Midlands?



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys, doe's anyone know of a good barista training course that's in the midlands? I live in Lincoln and don't really want to travel to London for a good course.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I could put you in touch with trainers in Doncaster or Leeds of that helps.

What's your favourite coffee shop in Lincoln?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I go to coffee aroma but I don't get chance to go very often, very demanding job







I have emailed Richard from coffee aroma but he has not replied yet.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you able to get to Doncaster at all? Youri from Limini Coffee trains at his premises and will give you a good training to a high standard


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure Doncaster is not too far for me to go


----------



## jess-coffee (Oct 13, 2020)

I use Stokes Coffee, they offer both accredited training and hints for home barista


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

9 years too late for the OP, but could come in handy for others in the area.

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------

